# Video Tutorial: Alien Containment Pod Tutorial



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Afternoon all!

Another week another prop, and ooooh boy this was a tough one. Due to not having any concrete tube on hand and the kids being at home for spring break the earliest chance I had to get the material for this prop was Wednesday evening. So what you are seeing here is a prop that was started and finished in two days. 

Regardless, this is for those who like/want an alien theme to their haunt. Last years Home Depot props got me thinking of more alien stuff, but not as much the cutesy alien type, more the Geigeresque alien. So I decided to build something that would fit into both and thus the concept for this pod was born in my head. 

Regardless, I hope I am not driving you all nuts with these, I just like to share.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great, nicely made.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

stick said:


> Looks great, nicely made.


Thanks stick 😊 Was a bit of a flat out run getting it made last week, but not bad for two days of prop making fun .


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! I know I'm late to this thread but I love the way you created it! I'm a huge X-Files Fan too!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Nothing to see here... The picture is just a trick of the light, what you saw was nothing more than an old rain barrel. This is not an alien pod, but if you continue to believe it is, I would like you to look just for a moment at this little doohickey.


----------

